# Diablo III Anfängerfragen



## Wizzbeast (5. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen

Kurz vorweg: Eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor D3 zu spielen, aber da ich ATM in WOW etwas Langeweile habe, und als WOW Jahrespassbesitzer D3 ja sowieso habe, werde ich wohl auch mal reinschnuppern. Allerdings sind mir ein paar Sachen nicht ganz klar, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen. Diablo I + II habe ich zu Ihrer Zeit auch gespielt, allerdings komplett offline.

Hier jetzt meine Fragen: 

1. Wie sieht das generelle Setup aus, ich starte D3 und komme per Launcher in ein "Einloggmenu" wo ich mich mit meinem Battlenetaccount einlogge?

2. Ich nehme an, ich kann wieder zwischen Singleplayer und Multiplayer wählen?

3. Singleplayer ist dann quasi so wie bei D2 offline zocken nur das ich mit meinem battlenet account eingeloggt bin um spielen zu können? Und in dieser "Welt" bin ich dann anz alleine?

4. Wie muss ich das mit den Servern verstehen? Gibt es wie bei WOW eine feste Anzahl Server auf den ich quasi "open world" spiele? Also ausser mir laufen noch hundert andere Spieler da rum und alle kloppen auf die selben Mobs? Oder ist das so wie bei D2 man kann selber eine Art Multiplayergame erstellen in das dann X Leute joinen können mit denen ich gemeinsam zocke?

5. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Single- und Multiplayer Chars? Oder kann ich je nach Tageslaune mal das eine mal das andere mit dem selben Char machen?

6. Gibt es sonst Unterschiede zwischen Single und Multiplayer? (HP der Mobs; Qualität der Items etc?)

Hoffe jemand kann mir bis zum 15. Licht in das Dunkel bringen ;-)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Pendron (5. Mai 2012)

Hey 
Also zu deinen Fragen:

1) ja genau so
2) jain, du kannst nur online spielen - mit anderen oder allein
3) siehe 2 - offline gibts nicht
4) nein keine server, public games denen zu zufällig zugewiesen wirst jenachdem welche quest du machst. Maximal 4 Spieler pro Game. Du kannst aber auch ein geschlossenes Spiel aufmachen indem deine Freunde joinen können.
5) gibt nur eine art von char (online)
6) siehe oben

mfg


----------



## Wizzbeast (5. Mai 2012)

Danke erst mal für Deine Antworten.

Nur noch mal zum Verständniss da ich das Gefühl habe das wir aneinandervorbei reden.

Ich habe jetzt verstanden das ich nur online spielen kann

Aber ich kann doch trotzdem alleine für mich spielen ohne das 3 andere dazukommen? Oder geht das nicht?

Und gibt es Unterschiede bei den Mobs und bei den Items ob ich alleine spiele oder zu viert?

Wie läuft das beim Spiel zu 4. überhaupt mit der Beute ab? Wird dann um die Items gewürfelt oder wie?

Wie sieht das mit XP aus? Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich alleine oder zu viert einen Mob umkloppe?

Sorry wenn ich mit meinen Fragen vielleicht nerve, aber Deckard Cain hat irgendwie grad sein Handy aus...


----------



## Pendron (5. Mai 2012)

Also du kannst auch für dich alleine spielen ohne andere Spieler,

einen Unterschied bei den Items gibt es nicht, nur die Mobs werden stärker je mehr Spieler im Spiel sind.

Beute bekommt jeder seine eigene - du siehst nur das, was dir gehört - so kann dir auch niemand was wegnehmen, nur das Gold wird soweit ich mitbekommen habe unter den Spielern aufgeteilt.

Die XP sind gleich, egal ob 1 Spieler oder 4 Spieler.


----------



## Wizzbeast (5. Mai 2012)

Aha. So langsam verstehe ich. Vielen Dank das Ihr Euch die Mühe gemacht habt Deckard Cain Pendron, Licht in mein Dunkel zu bringen.


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Nochmal einfacher für den Fall, dass das immernoch unklar sein sollte: Du kannst entweder einstellen, dass Du in nem Onlinespiel alleine bist oder, dass Du in nem Onlinespiel bist, das bis zu 3 weitere Spieler zulässt  Den richtigen Offline-Modus von früher gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

ab wann kann man eigentlich den HC modus anwählen ? in der beta ging das ja afaik ab charlevel 10. wird das in der final auch so sein, oder wie damals in d2 erst mit dem durchspielen der kampagne auf dem ersten schwierigkeitsgrad ?


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ab wann kann man eigentlich den HC modus anwählen ? in der beta ging das ja afaik ab charlevel 10. wird das in der final auch so sein, oder wie damals in d2 erst mit dem durchspielen der kampagne auf dem ersten schwierigkeitsgrad ?



Es wird genau wie in D2 sein. Man muss Schwierigkeitsgrad "Normal" einmal in SC durchgespielt haben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2012)

falsch 


> Unlocking Hardcore
> Level 10 is when we open access to create hardcore characters. We want players to have a general idea of how to play before giving hardcore a try. Experienced players will easily reach this level in a few hours, so we think this makes for a good balance.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (9. Mai 2012)

Jo möglich. Habe meine Information von den FAQs auf diablo3.ingame.de. Nehme an, dass diese dann nicht ganz aktuell sind. Sry für die Fehlinformation.


----------



## jimmyjump (14. Mai 2012)

Hey ich hab auchmal dazu einige Fragen.

Vorweg, ich habe Diablo noch nie gespielt bisher und hab keine Ahnung worum es dabei geht, dennoch wollte ich es mal ausprobieren, da das spiel so hoch gelobt wurde.

- wie ist der Spielaufbau? mach ich da nur die Kampagne und bin dann durch oder ist es mehr so eine Art open World das ich überall hin gehen kann und es immer schwerer wird?
- Wie sieht es aus wenn die Kampane beendet wurde? was kann man dann machen?
- wie funktioniert das mit dem Multiplayer? gibts da so ne art instanzen oder begleiten einen die anderen durch die gesamten Kapitel der Kampagne
- Haben die Klassen auch "pets"?
- aus D2 berichten habe ich gelesen das spieler teilweise 5 Jahre mit dem Game zugebracht haben, aber ist es irgendwann nicht immer nur das selbe? Bei SC2 z.b. gleicht ja eine Partie nie dem anderen.


Sorry wenn ich daneben liege von meinen Fragen aber wie gesagt kenn das Game nur vom hören sagen.


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

jimmy, schau am besten mal ein Video auf youtube dazu an. Dann siehst Du recht gut, wie das Spiel funktioniert. Für den Fall, dass danach noch Fragen offen sein sollten, hier das Wichtigste in Kürze:

Hier der Ablauf von Diablo 3:
1. Du wählst einen von 5 Charaktern aus, mit dem Du spielen kannst (Barbar, Dämonenjäger, Hexendoktor, Mönch, Zauberer). Zusätzlich kannst Du noch das Geschlecht wählen, was aber ausser der Optik null Einfluss aufs Spiel hat.
2. Du beginnst entweder ein offenes oder ein geschlossenes Spiel. Im geschlossenen Spiel spielst Du alleine, im offenen Spiel können jederzeit bis zu 3 Mitspieler joinen, so dass Ihr total 1-4 Spieler sein könnt. Egal, für welchen Modus Du Dich entscheidest, Du spielst permanent online, d.h. beim Verlieren der Internetverbindung wird das Spiel beendet (auch beim geschlossenen Spiel).
3. Du metzelst Dich durch tausende und abertausende von Monstern. Jeder Loot, der von einem Monster kommt ist dabei individuell pro Spieler. Solltest Du also eine Rüstung auf dem Boden sehn, sehn die anderen Spieler die Rüstung nicht, denn das ist alleine Dein Loot.
4. Du steigst in den Leveln auf, wodurch Du neue Fähigkeiten erlernst. Anders als in den meisten RPGs hast Du aber keine Talentpunkte zu verteilen, sondern wählst Dir einfach aus den Dir zur Verfügung stehenden Talenten die aus, die Du grad brauchst. Das kannst Du aber jederzeit ändern.

Zusätzliche Infos:
- Diablo 3 ist ein Hack'n'Slay, d.h. man will in erster Linie auf Monstern rumhacken und in zweiter Linie Gegenstände sammeln. Das bedeutet, dass der Inhalt des Spiels auch aus sammeln und jagen besteht. Die Leute, die jahrelang Diablo 2 gespielt haben (darunter ich selbst) taten dies genau darum, weil man eben nichts anderes macht als jagen und sammeln. Ob das Dir Spass macht, kann keiner sagen. Schon beim Release von Diablo 2 kannte ich genauso viele Leute, die das Spiel liebten, wie die, die damit gar nix anfangen konnten.
- Es gibt 4 Schwierigkeitsgrade: Normal, Albtraum, Hölle, Infernal. Ein Schwierigkeitsgrad ist unterteilt in mehrere Akte (also wie verschiedene Kapitel eines Buchs). Wenn Du den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad alle Akte durchgespielt hast, fängst Du in Albtraum nochmal von vorne an. Das heisst, Du spielst zuerst den ersten Akt auf Normal, dann den zweiten, dritten, etc. und wenn Du den letzten durch hast, fängst Du den ersten wieder an, aber im Schwierigkeitsgrad Albtraum. Danach Hölle und dann Infernal. Aber selbst wenn Du das Spiel in Infernal durch hast, wirst Du, wenn Du leidenschaftlicher Diablo-Fan bist, immer und immer wieder den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad mit Deinem Char durchspielen, eben weil Dus liebest, zu jagen und zu sammeln. Ausserdem hat man ja noch 5 verschiedene Klassen und kann die auch unterschiedlich ausrüsten und unterschiedlich spielen.
- Es gibt keine Pets.

Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach fragen.


----------



## jimmyjump (14. Mai 2012)

Danke Davatar für deinen Ausführlichen Bericht. Das hat mir doch einiges Klarer gemacht.

Wenn ich zufällig an so einen Gästepass komme werde ich mal schauen ob es das richtige für mich ist.

Habe von Begleitern gelesen, sind die dann immer da so wie Beispielsweise in Swtor?


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Ahja Begleiter... Also ein Begleiter ist ein menschlicher NPC, der stets an Deiner Seite kämpft, den Du aber nicht selbst steuern kannst. Du kannst ihm Ausrüstungsgegenstände anziehen und ihn wiederbeleben wenn er stirbt. Die unterschiedlichen Begleiter haben auch unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten. Welche das sind, weiss ich nicht. In der Demo hatte man nen Templer. Dem konnte man beispielsweise beibringen, dass er von Zeit zu Zeit Dich und ihn selbst heilt. Aber das tat er dann halt je nach Lust und Laune, sprich manchmal wenns sinnvoll war und manchmal halt auch nicht.
In Diablo 2 gabs 4 Begleitertypen: 2 Nahkämpfer, wobei einer viel aushielt aber keine Spezialfähigkeiten hatte und einer, der weniger aushielt, dafür aber ne Aura hatte, die Dich und Deine Gruppe verstärkte, dann gabs 1 Fernkämpferin mit Bogen und 1 Zauberer, der einfach einen bestimmen Spruch als Angriff castete. Ich geh also davon aus, dass die Begleiter in Diablo 3 auch unterschiedlcihe Fähigkeiten haben werden.

Hab grad kurz auf der D3-Homepage nachgeschaut und so wies aussieht gibts 3 Begleitertypen. Am besten gehst Du selbst kurz nachlesen, da wird recht viel beantwortet: Link zur offiziellen Diablo 3 Homepage


----------

